# Car. Torano Exodus 1959 Torpedo Cigar Review - bad draw



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

tasted good. smoke was fragrant, but sparse. draw was horrible. i can't stand a bad draw. sorry

Read the full review here: Car. Torano Exodus 1959 Torpedo Cigar Review - bad draw


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had the same problem with the Torpedos, I thought it was just a bad stick and tried another with the same result. I tried cutting it a little higher,ended up rolling it in my fingers till it damn near fell apart to get a decent draw. The other Exodus' I've smoked have all been great, only seems to be this vitola, or at least in my experiences.


----------

